# Boots fitting - Adidas Acerra



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hello, 

So the "short" story is:
I bought a few years ago the Acerra in size 10UK which seemed to be 11 US. 
They worked really well as they are stiff and so tight around the calf but I finally realised they were too big and started to have some heel lift. 
I finally went into the shop this year and the guy put me in a 9Uk (8.5US?) after measuring my feet stating there was no chance I'd fit into a smaller size. I was too happy to downsize and forgot everything I learnt here about this brannock device. He then fitted me with a toe cap to help the pressure point on the top of my toes. 
No wonder i had LOTS of heel lift on day one. 
Lucky they just took them back.
Now ordered a pair of 8UK and they fit. 
The sizing is all over the place as was said in other thread, the website says 260mm but the boots say 265JP. 
By my own measurement my longest feet is 265 so that would make sense. 

Now 2 questions: 
1) my right toes touch lightly when bent. But based on the space the guy created on the 9UK he fitted i am almost considering ordering a 7.5UK and see if they fit. My leftfoot is smaller so would benefit. Should I bother? 

2) i saw on a @Wiredsport thread that I should use no toe cap. Should I actually not use anything as well on side or upper foot to create extra space? 

Considering going to the same place and just tell them how I want to fit them so I do not have to do it in the resort on arrival.

As always thanks a lot!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If you have heel lift, did they fit any foam or add a butterfly to the heel to help with hold?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> If you have heel lift, did they fit any foam or add a butterfly to the heel to help with hold?


They basically just took them back and refunded me. 
They did not have smaller sizes in stock. 
I have had to order on Adidas directly. 
The 8UK fit. But now I am thinking I could force myself into a 7.5 maybe...
Would have to order again and return 1 pair. 
Will go ride in 10 days and cant wait to be in a properly size boot. I would have downsized at least 2 sizes.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

LeDe said:


> They basically just took them back and refunded me.
> They did not have smaller sizes in stock.
> I have had to order on Adidas directly.
> The 8UK fit. But now I am thinking I could force myself into a 7.5 maybe...
> ...


I usually order 2-3 sizes of boots if I'm ordering online and pick a place with a good return policy. Paying for return shipping is definitely worth the cost for me for the convenience. 

Just be sure your bindings fit your smaller boots!


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I usually order 2-3 sizes of boots if I'm ordering online and pick a place with a good return policy. Paying for return shipping is definitely worth the cost for me for the convenience.
> 
> Just be sure your bindings fit your smaller boots!


Just went to order the 7.5, I have to be sure. 
There was 30% on the Adidas website! Sometime indecision pays. 

I have M bindings Lien AT and Katana so I am good. I am skeptical about my large Pilots, on paper I should get one size less. That would be a bummer as I love them and have extra swap kit and the no higback thing.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

So I have received the 7.5 and it may be the one!

It seems my right feet fit into it, nice pressure on my toes but i dont think anything I should be worried about when i heat mould them. 

But I cant understand I CANNOT get my smaller left foot into the boot AT ALL. I cannot get past the midpoint as my arch get stuck completely. 
It seems the midpoint at the top of the bottom boa does not want to give at all. Could this be an issue with the Boa? 

I have struggled to fit into bigger size before as it seems you need to play a bit with the boa to loosened the bottom part. But here it seems to be completely stuck. 

Any similar experience?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

That was it, the boa is fucked. It would not give on the bottom part and actually stopped working completely. 
Secpnd time it happens on Acerra boots for me. My first pair was always really hard to fit on one of the foot. The system suddenly stopped. The shop who did the repair realized the lenght was too long and had been put wrong. 

Anyway, have to return them and had to pay again to receive the new pair before my holidays...

Lucky I bought them on the official Adidas website, at least they make it real easy. 

The upside is that it seems I may fot into a 8US which is 3 US size down from my 2018 model!


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hello, 
So I received the new 7.5UK. 
It seems it fit. Really snug. Still some pressure on the the toes even with knees bend but nothing painful when i wore them about 20mn. 

Is that normal and I should must go heat fit them? 

Really excited. Almost considering a second pair at that price.


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

LeDe said:


> Hello,
> So I received the new 7.5UK.
> It seems it fit. Really snug. Still some pressure on the the toes even with knees bend but nothing painful when i wore them about 20mn.
> 
> ...


I would heat fit it, yes for a better fit to your foot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I would not heat, wearing them will, (ime with intuition liners) get a better fit...yes a bit of pain for a few days. The reason being, is that ime, heat moulding them will feel better initially, but all liners will pack out and heat fitting seems to make the liners pack out faster and thus more mods. Expect to do mods...and more mods as the liners pack out. My recommendation is to take scissors, a sheet of boot fitting foam, sandpaper, sharpie and some tape. And as your boots pack out you can easily make tweaks inbetween runs, at lunch or in the evening for the next day's fun.

Where "cold" heat moulding helps is if there is a stuborn pressure point. If that is the case, use a bit of boot fitting foam on your foot where the pressure point is, slip a very thin wicking liner or your gf's stocking/panty hose over your foot with the boot fitting foam...slip you foot in to the boot/liner, cinch your boot down as if you were going to go riding and wear it around for 1 or 2 hours. This will blow out a space in the liner where the hot spot is...no heat needed. Do this in the evening...so that you have a better day of riding.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Thanks @wrathfuldeity, I hear that. 
a few comments though:
1) I dont know if you have seen the Acerra before but the liner is extremely thing and dense, anything like I have seen before. It does not pack easily and there is not much to give in the first place ( or so I think).
2) I am not much of a DIY kind of guy
3) I only ride a lot for intense holidays, ie 9am-5pm daily (13 days to come) so struggle of idea of losing time to pain and working on the fit. 
4) my threshold to pain is unfortunately low. 
5) I have read that heat fit is better done on new boots so not sure i should pass on it then change my mind after a few days. 

But 
5) there is a bit of room to make lenghtwise and the Jbar is too tight but overall it feels extremely comfortable and never had such a snug fit all around. So I am not discarded your proposal just yet. 

Best,


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I would not heat, wearing them will, (ime with intuition liners) get a better fit...yes a bit of pain for a few days. The reason being, is that ime, heat moulding them will feel better initially, but all liners will pack out and heat fitting seems to make the liners pack out faster and thus more mods. Expect to do mods...and more mods as the liners pack out. My recommendation is to take scissors, a sheet of boot fitting foam, sandpaper, sharpie and some tape. And as your boots pack out you can easily make tweaks inbetween runs, at lunch or in the evening for the next day's fun.
> 
> Where "cold" heat moulding helps is if there is a stuborn pressure point. If that is the case, use a bit of boot fitting foam on your foot where the pressure point is, slip a very thin wicking liner or your gf's stocking/panty hose over your foot with the boot fitting foam...slip you foot in to the boot/liner, cinch your boot down as if you were going to go riding and wear it around for 1 or 2 hours. This will blow out a space in the liner where the hot spot is...no heat needed. Do this in the evening...so that you have a better day of riding.


Perhaps with the intuition liners that come in snowboard boots heat molding doesn't matter as much. But I have actual intuition liners I bought from them and the heat mold fit is definitely necessary compared to a cold fit. If I recall correctly, though I've never actually owned adidas boots, the adidas liners are actually closer to the proper intuition liners hence the denser and thicker foam comment.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

spaceknight said:


> Perhaps with the intuition liners that come in snowboard boots heat molding doesn't matter as much. But I have actual intuition liners I bought from them and the heat mold fit is definitely necessary compared to a cold fit. If I recall correctly, though I've never actually owned adidas boots, the adidas liners are actually closer to the proper intuition liners hence the denser and thicker foam comment.


I'll have to check what intuition liners are. I am just a beginner nerd on boots technology. 
As far as I have seen the Acerra are the only model with this thin hard liner. The tactical by example seems more traditional.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have these boots. Here has been my experience. After measuring my foot. I found out my foot was boarder line wide. I wear a US 12 shoe and sneaker. I went with an 11.5 boot. My toes touch the front of the boot. they are not smashed but they do touch. I found that after my first few runs they pack out and feel snug and comfy. They are my fav boots. I did heat mold mine without a toe cap and tossed some low-profile sole footbeds in them. I use the Adidas liners in my burton photon step-on boots. I really just love the liners. I have to gold liners. Just sharing my experience with the boots. The liners feel like they snap back since every time i put them on my toes do rub but then pack out. I actually like that part lol.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

OP, the Acceras come with their Gold liner. They seem thin and not very spongy but they mold to your feet quite well without heat molding. One complaint about them seem to be that they break down a little fast. Which would also suggest that accelerating the break-in by heat molding isn't necessary.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

robotfood99 said:


> One complaint about them seem to be that they break down a little fast.


Can't speak to Acerras, but this has definitely been my experience with the Tactical. In past 5 seasons I've owned 2 sets of Tactical Advs and 1 set of Tactical Lexicons. All have have warrantable issues pop up within 50 days.

I warrantied some liner issues on the first one, and my experience with Adidas customer service was so shite that when I ran into shell issues on the next two, I just repaired them myself with a leather stitching awl and Aquaseal.

I am about 40-45 days into my second set of Tactical Advs and they're still fine, but the end is in sight. I'll be pretty shocked if they make it to 100, and I'll probably call it around 70-80.

Sadly they fit my foot better than any other boot I've ever ridden, so I'll keep buying them as long as they're available-- which may not be much longer if rumors are true.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> OP, the Acceras come with their Gold liner. They seem thin and not very spongy but they mold to your feet quite well without heat molding. One complaint about them seem to be that they break down a little fast. Which would also suggest that accelerating the break-in by heat molding isn't necessary.


I have had my previous (admitedly too big) for 50 days and it seems they do fine. I dont have much comparison points though.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Can't speak to Acerras, but this has definitely been my experience with the Tactical. In past 5 seasons I've owned 2 sets of Tactical Advs and 1 set of Tactical Lexicons. All have have warrantable issues pop up within 50 days.
> 
> I warrantied some liner issues on the first one, and my experience with Adidas customer service was so shite that when I ran into shell issues on the next two, I just repaired them myself with a leather stitching awl and Aquaseal.
> 
> ...


What is the difference between the tactical adv and tactical lexicon? I just got a pair of lexicon that fit my feet better than anything I've bought, so wasn't too stock up, but not sure which models have the same lasts. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Ok, I need some help. I have arrived at the resort and can finally try my boots with my ski socks (a bit thicker than my everyday socks).

I have a 7.5 and a 8 with me and need to pick before returning the other one. 

The 7.5 is definitely tight, my right toes touch even when bending. I wore them 1.5h at home, "painful" but not something unbearable. From my experience, I think i could get a half size extra in lenght and make it work. 

Now the 8 also feels snug but not as much on my shorter foot. 

I have been told than I probably could heat mould and still return but not sure i am keen on doing that. 

I could also mould and ride the 7.5 and then sell them if too tight. I got them at a good price so hopefully wont lose much. 

Or I could stop overthing and just get on the 8. Maybe i am being too greedy (after all I was once in a 10...) 

What do you think? 
How much pain is too much pain when you wear your boots at home? 

@Wiredsport sorry to bring you into it, but I would be keen to hear what you think. 

My own measurement was at 26.5 on my longer foot so would point towards the 8 so I guess I am trying to downsize even further by heat moulding while making it a better fot on my smaller left foot (almost a centimeter shorter)

I would still consider heat moulding the 8 though. 

Appreciate any comment, I will decide when I wake up before i get to ride.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

FYI OEM Intuition snowboard and Adidas Gold liners are both Ultralon brand foam. I read somewhere they are good for about 3 heat moldings.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

LeDe said:


> Ok, I need some help. I have arrived at the resort and can finally try my boots with my ski socks (a bit thicker than my everyday socks).
> 
> I have a 7.5 and a 8 with me and need to pick before returning the other one.
> 
> ...


I assume you mean 26.5 mondo and sizes 7.5 and 8 are in UK sizes? I went and looked at my Adi's size chart and they are 1/2-size down from US sizes. So 26.5 mondo would mean UK 8. I would go for this without heat molding. Only heat mold the 8 if feet are still uncomfortable after a few hours of riding. Most likely they will bed into the new liners just fine and you will have naturally molded them after a day or so. Good luck and enjoy the vacay.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> I assume you mean 26.5 mondo and sizes 7.5 and 8 are in UK sizes? I went and looked at my Adi's size chart and they are 1/2-size down from US sizes. So 26.5 mondo would mean UK 8. I would go for this without heat molding. Only heat mold the 8 if feet are still uncomfortable after a few hours of riding. Most likely they will bed into the new liners just fine and you will have naturally molded them after a day or so. Good luck and enjoy the vacay.


Thanks a lot for the reply. 

I went with the 8 as you suggested and did not heat them. 

After being an idiot choosing a 10Uk then doubling down being missold a 9UK I guess I wanted to make sure I aas going as small as possible. 

I had more comfortable days in snowboard shoes but it feels like this is my size. I'll report back in a few days. 

A small stubborn part of me still want to believe a hardcore heat moulding could get me into the 7.5 but what would be the point actually? My narrowest board is a Party Platter at 26.2 WW. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

smellysell said:


> What is the difference between the tactical adv and tactical lexicon? I just got a pair of lexicon that fit my feet better than anything I've bought, so wasn't too stock up, but not sure which models have the same lasts.


They're very similar. The Tactical has a fully articulating cuff, and is made of fake leather throughout. The Lexicon has a half-articulating cuff, and some softer panels of a more lightweight, flexible plastic mesh material.

I prefer the feel of the Tacticals by a hair, they're just a little more solid, but they're close enough that I basically view them as interchangeable.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

kimchijajonshim said:


> They're very similar. The Tactical has a fully articulating cuff, and is made of fake leather throughout. The Lexicon has a half-articulating cuff, and some softer panels of a more lightweight, flexible plastic mesh material.
> 
> I prefer the feel of the Tacticals by a hair, they're just a little more solid, but they're close enough that I basically view them as interchangeable.


Thanks, been trying to figure that out for a while! Same last though, I'm assuming? That's what I'm more concerned about than anything because I have a difficult foot shape.

Now to go goggle what an articulating cuff is... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

smellysell said:


> Thanks, been trying to figure that out for a while! Same last though, I'm assuming? That's what I'm more concerned about than anything because I have a difficult foot shape.
> 
> Now to go goggle what an articulating cuff is...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Articulating cuff means the highlighted parts in the pic below consists of separate upper and lower boot panels that overlap each other. They are not stitched together (Lexicons) or are made of a single panel (Burton Ions). Articulating cuff result in more freedom of movement and the shell does not wrinkle or deform to allow ankle flex.


----------

